# VPN tunnel über Internettechnologie aufbauen



## CikoNo1 (23. März 2007)

Hallo Leute,

hab da mal ne ganz crazy question.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit irgeneiner Internettechnologie (PHP, ASP) einen VPN Tunnel zu erzeugen.

Zum Hintergrund:
Man will über die eigene Website mit einem Login sich auf dem VPN Server (windows Server 2003) anmelden bzw. eine VPN Verbindung herstellen.

Ich habe schon die Möglichkeit von Windows selber gefunden (/tsweb/default.htm) remotedesktop Webverbindung, aber ich halte dies für nicht sehr sicher.

Was meint ihr

LG


----------



## gorim (24. März 2007)

Wenn du einen Windows 2003 Server hast, ist schon alles mit dabei, was du brauchst. Unter Verwaltung gibt es Remote und Routing. Damit konfigurierst du einen VPN-Server. Am Anfang empfehle ich das PPTP-Protokoll. Es ist am einfachsten einzurichten.

Als Client kannst du jeden modernen Windows-Client einsetzen. Unter DFÜ-Verbindungen den Assisten ausführen und dort VPN-Verbindung auswählen.

Wenn der Server hinter einem Router sitzt mußt du die Ports weiterleiten. PPTP setzt 1723 (ohne Gewähr) ein. Außerdem müssen noch die GRE-Pakete passieren dürfen. Meist heißt diese Einstellung PPTP-Passthrough oder so ähnlich.

Es gibt jede Menge Infos im Web. Und auch hier sind zahlreiche Threads zu diesem Thema zu finden. Schlüsselwörter kennst du jetzt ja. Mit PHP und ASP hat das nichts zu tun.

bis dann
gorim


----------

